# e65/e66 Programming Option



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Question for those who have the newer build >02 e56/e66 with regards to key programming. I have found the list online which says that you can program the keys to the car such that when you remove the key from the dash, it will unlock the doors. Can anyone confirm that their car works this way?

I would love to hear from any BMW tech's that may be lurking, as my Service Advisor says this is not an optional program.

Thanks
-Matt


----------

